# Any Info On 30qbhs Le



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

Came across a 2008 Outback 30QBHS LE here in Ca for $22887.00. Anyone have any information on this model? It's a Limited Edition, what does that mean, is that a plus or minus? I found this same unit in PA I think for $16999.00 but the difference is much less than other's we have looked at so for a few thousand dollars or so I would much rather go local. We are new to the TT scene so any advice and or opinions are much appreciated. I noticed in this model that it doesn't appear to come with the LCD TV or Raised panel refig. doors and the faucets also appear to be crome as opposed to the bronze color but those are small things I think? Thanks.

Melissa


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

Oh guys, please, I am dying for some imput....thanks.

Melissa


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

I used a quote from Ohio to get my local guy down. Actually, the dealer was still 140 miles away. You may want to spread the circle out a bit.


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

jitch388 said:


> I used a quote from Ohio to get my local guy down. Actually, the dealer was still 140 miles away. You may want to spread the circle out a bit.


We live in a smaller town so we don't actually have an Outback dealer here. We drove 65 miles today to visit our closest dealer for the Outbacks. The prices there were crazy so when searching today online I ran across the 30QBHS LE and it's at the next closest dealer to us which is about 90 miles away. I would prefer to buy local if we can get the price down since fuel costs are so high right now but I know nothing on this particular model as they didn't have it at the dealer we visited today. I just want feedback on what a Limited Edition means or is and why the cost is much lower than say the 30BHDS which is the one we have been looking at for a few months now. Thanks.

Melissa
Wife to Darren & Mom to 3 Beautiful DD's
Madison(6), Reghan(4) & Kennedy(2)
Pets, Precious & Tilly
2007 GMC Sierra Quad Cab
Looking for an Outback!!


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Melissa,

You must be somewhere nearby because the second dealer you mentioned 90 miles away must be Stiers in Bakersfield since they have a 30QBHS LE on their site for the price you listed. We're also 90 miles from them but probably in the other direction. We bought our trailer from Mike Thompsons RV in Colton. For us it was 90 miles to either dealer so we went with the one that was cheaper. I would go to the site www.mikethompson.com and find the trailer you like and ask for their online quote. I took that quote to Stiers but they said go ahead and buy from the other dealer







so I did. I was even able to get them to come down some more from the online quote. I'm guessing you must be somewhere in the central valley area and there are dealers in Bakersfield, Fresno, Modesto, and Sacramento. When I was shopping I found some people that liked one of the dealers near Sacramento but I can't remember the name. I would try Mike Thompsons and see what they give you for a quote, then you can use that to negotiate with. Even if you did end up going with them it's still probably less than 200 miles for you to go and that's not too bad if you save enough.

One other thing that you should probably double check are the towing and weight capacities of your truck for either of the trailers you're considering. I don't know much about the GMC Sierras other than their capabilities vary quite a bit based on what engine/transmission/differential configuration you have. There are lots of knowledgable people here that can give you the benefit of their personal experience with different tow vehicles. Good luck with the shopping, it can be frustrating but eventually you'll find what suits your family.


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

MJRey said:


> Melissa,
> 
> You must be somewhere nearby because the second dealer you mentioned 90 miles away must be Stiers in Bakersfield since they have a 30QBHS LE on their site for the price you listed. We're also 90 miles from them but probably in the other direction. We bought our trailer from Mike Thompsons RV in Colton. For us it was 90 miles to either dealer so we went with the one that was cheaper. I would go to the site www.mikethompson.com and find the trailer you like and ask for their online quote. I took that quote to Stiers but they said go ahead and buy from the other dealer
> 
> ...


Mark,
Thanks for the advice. Yes, we are in the Central Valley, Visalia to be exact. We are planning to visit Stiers this weekend just to get into the 30QBHS LE to see if we even like it. We visited Paul Everetts yesterday and they were willing to deal but their starting price just seemed so high since I had already been looking back East. I will check into the site you sent me, thanks. We don't mind driving as we are considering traveling back East but I would just like some feedback to go on in terms of the models we are considering.

We do know the tow weight & capacities of our truck and they both are within our range, with the 30 QBHS LE being a bit lighter. Thanks so much for your advice, I appreciate it!

Melissa


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

dmnmcutler said:


> Came across a 2008 Outback 30QBHS LE here in Ca for $22887.00. Anyone have any information on this model? It's a Limited Edition, what does that mean, is that a plus or minus? I found this same unit in PA I think for $16999.00 but the difference is much less than other's we have looked at so for a few thousand dollars or so I would much rather go local. We are new to the TT scene so any advice and or opinions are much appreciated. I noticed in this model that it doesn't appear to come with the LCD TV or Raised panel refig. doors and the faucets also appear to be crome as opposed to the bronze color but those are small things I think? Thanks.
> 
> Melissa


Le is a negative on the Outbacks and a Positive on the Sydney's









I'm having a hard time finding the info on the keystone website. The OB's delete some features. Here were details posted on the 21RS. Not sure if it is the same for the 30QBHS.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

[/quote]
Mark,
Thanks for the advice. Yes, we are in the Central Valley, Visalia to be exact. We are planning to visit Stiers this weekend just to get into the 30QBHS LE to see if we even like it. We visited Paul Everetts yesterday and they were willing to deal but their starting price just seemed so high since I had already been looking back East. I will check into the site you sent me, thanks. We don't mind driving as we are considering traveling back East but I would just like some feedback to go on in terms of the models we are considering.

We do know the tow weight & capacities of our truck and they both are within our range, with the 30 QBHS LE being a bit lighter. Thanks so much for your advice, I appreciate it!

Melissa
[/quote]

I thought Visalia might be the place. My parents still live there and many years ago I went to Mt. Whitney and COS before moving to Fresno for college. Good luck on your trip to Stiers, they may be willing to negotiate but I doubt it based on my experience with both our Outback and the Coleman trailer we had before that. They'll try to convince you that their "starter kit" or something like it is worth the higher price but many of the items you don't really need or are not as good as you can get from places like Wal-Mart or Camping World. The one thing I noticed though was when I went to the service department a couple of times with the popup they never seemed to care that I hadn't bought it from them. They have a big service department and I doubt they would turn away paying customers just because you didn't buy from the sales department across the street. The service and sales departments seem to be like separate units so I don't think I would worry too much about poor service.

Have you tried getting a quote from Mike Thompsons? They would be about a 4 hour drive for you to get to and their price might be reasonable.

One last thing, since you're going to Bakersfield there is a Camping World on the east side of 99 at the Panama Lane exit. That's very close to Stiers and if you need a break for the dealer you can go check out camping goodies there.


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

Thanks, I did visit Mike Thompson's site and he didn't have what I am looking for...I just wish CA prices were better, especially since the economy is so terrible. Anyhow, I am thinking we are going to be driving to IN or having a trailer shipped from there as I can't seem to beat less than $20k out the door with shipping or less than $16k without. May I ask you, since your in CA, what does the Sales tax, Registration & title run? Is sales tax based on where you register it? Thanks.

Melissa


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Melissa,

Sales tax will be whatever it is for Visalia which I think is 7.75%. The registration/title is based on some fixed fees and a percentage of the purchase price. I would guess based on the price you listed it will be about $300. You'll need to make sure the dealer clearly separates the cost of the trailer and the delivery charge on the sales contract. If they list it all together you'll end up paying sales tax and registration on the total amount. This could cost you several hundred extra.


----------

